# Scottsdale: Villa Mirage or Links



## Dorothy (Apr 22, 2012)

Both have 2bd units avail for time period I'm interested in.  Traveling as 2 couples. Which would you choose and why.  None of us golf, but like to swim. Any fees different from one to the other?   i.e. Internet charges/wifi available, etc.      

Also which buildings or units to be close to pool.


----------



## zinger1457 (Apr 22, 2012)

I've stayed in both places but only in the 1BR.  They are both Diamond Resorts and charge for internet ($7/day or $30/week), it's through ATT so if you already have a wi-fi account with them you could probably avoid the charges.  Didn't really feel there was much difference between the two.  The Links is closer to Scottsdale airport flight path but I never found the noise to be an issue inside the units, you will get some of the noise if out by the pool.  The Links appears to be converted apartment units, they have huge walkin closets in the bedroom.  The Mirage is more like your traditional timeshare unit, the 2BR appears to be a combination 1BR and studio lookoff.  The Links has a nicer fitness center, if that's important to you, and a new pool/BBQ area.  It's probably the reason I would pick the Links if cost and availability are the same.  They both will give a hard sell when you checkin to go to a presentation and the presentation itself is a very hard sell.  They usually offer a $100 gift card and a free 2 night stay.


----------



## aandmrun (Apr 22, 2012)

We stayed at the Links in 2009 and found them to be very spacious and comfortable.  We had a 3 bedroom unit and it really is like an apartment. Nice patio, spacious living/dining area and private bedrooms.


----------



## csalter2 (Apr 22, 2012)

*Both are fine*

I have stayed at both quite a few times. They aren't that far away from each other. The Links are larger and they are really like condos. I have been in the 2 and 3 bedroom units and they are huge. Great for two couples. If you are not really going to be staying at the resort that much for activities, then the Links would be great. 

The Scottsdale Village Mirage is nice too. They have recently upgraded their rooms. They have activities that they do as well but not a lot. I was just there last summer and can't remember if the internet was free or not. This property is also near lots of restaurants and a mall. Actually they both are. 

Can't go wrong with either. However, I like the Village Mirage because it costs less points and when I  have the kids, there are more things for them to do.


----------



## JeffW (Apr 22, 2012)

I stayed at Villa Mirage 2 years ago, I thoroughly enjoyed it.  I drove over to Links and looked at it from the outside, it didn't think it looked as nice.  But I didn't see any interiors, so maybe it's just as nice there.

Jeff


----------



## LynnW (Apr 22, 2012)

We looked at a unit at Scottsdale Links in Nov and it was very nice. Dorothy you mentioned that you like to swim. When we stayed at Villa Mirage a few years ago the pool was really crowded and you could never find a lounge chair. It was in March so a lot of local owners were using the facilities which didn't help. The new pool at Scottsdale Links looked larger and they also have an adults only pool.


Lynn


----------

